# Farbfilter über Bild legen und eine Farbe hervorheben



## abakuz (20. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

angenommen ich habe ein Bild mit 4 farbigen Kreisen (orange, grün, rot, blau).
Ich möchte nun einen bestimmten FarbFilter über dieses Bild legen und gezielt eine von den 4 Farben deutlicher darstellen und die anderen abschwächen.

Wie kriege ich die *Farbe* (bzw. den Farbfilter) heraus,die ich über dieses Bild legen muss um gezielt eine Farbe herauszufiltern und deutlicher darzustellen als die restlichen 3. 

Geht so etwas, wenn ja wie?



Gruß Abakuz


----------



## LRK (20. August 2006)

Hm, ich verstehe nicht was genau du meinst. Vielleicht hilft dir ja mein beigefügtes Bild dabei, die Sache anders zu formulieren.

EDIT:
Bild etwas verändert.


----------



## versuch13 (20. August 2006)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe wäre Selektive Farbkorrektur genau das was du suchst.


----------



## abakuz (21. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen, danke erst einmal für die Antworten...



> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe wäre Selektive Farbkorrektur genau das was du suchst.



Das wäre es eigentlich auch, klappt aber nur wenn man das Bild innerhalb von PS bearbeitet, ich möchte aber gerne ein Programm schreiben, was genau das für eine bestimmte Darstellung und bestimmte Farben macht. Die Farben die vorkommen stehen fest.

Mein Gedanke war es eine bestimmte Farbe über dieses Bild zu legen und eine bestimmte "Zielfarbe" stärker hervorzuheben, ob es so machbar ist wie ich es mir vorstelle weiss ich leider noch nicht.

z.B. wäre Bild 01 mein OriginalBild
in Bild 02 lege ich eine Farbe über das gesamte Bild, in diesem Fall eine Farbe die ja in Bild 01 vorkommt, um diese dann weniger sichtbar darzustellen.
schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn die anderen 3 Farben noch viel stärker sichtbar wären.

Ich möchte aber nun, das z.B. nur die Farbe rot sichtbarer ist als die restlichen drei, und ich dachte mir das es doch eine Farbe geben muss, die die Eigenschaft hat die Farbinformationen der restlischen 3 Farben verblassen zu lassen.




> Hm, ich verstehe nicht was genau du meinst. Vielleicht hilft dir ja mein beigefügtes Bild dabei, die Sache anders zu formulieren.


Danke erst einmal für die Mühe die Du Dir gemacht hast... 

Das wäre auch interessant es so darzustellen, graustufen wären natürlich auch ok, aber wenn ich die Transparenz einer bestimmten, überlagerten Farbe, verringere, dann erscheint alles wie in Bild 02.... eben "milchig".

Mir würde es aber vollkommen reichen, wenn die so genannte Zielfarbe schwarz dargestellt wird und die restlichen vielleicht leicht grau.
Wichtig wäre nur, das die Zielfarbe deutlicher zu sehen ist als die anderen.

Aber hier kommt dann wieder die gleiche Frage, welches grau nehme ich dafür...es gibt soooo viele Graustufen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem diesmal deutlicher machen.



Gruß Abakuz


----------

